# [ODMP] Portsmouth Police Department, Virginia ~ November 23, 2005



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

A Patrolman with the Portsmouth Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 23, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18030*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Patrolman Richard (Rick) Spaulding 
*Portsmouth Police Department
Virginia*
End of Watch: Wednesday, November 23, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, November 23, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Patrolman Spaulding suffered a fatal heart attack shortly being involved in a vehicle and foot pursuit. Patrolman Spaulding and other officers took the two suspects into custody following the foot pursuit.

As Patrolman Spaulding transported one of the men to police headquarters he suffered a heart attack. His vehicle left the roadway, went down an embankment, and struck a tree at the junction of Portsmouth Boulevard and I-264. Other officers located the car and immediately began CPR. He was transported to Maryview Medical Center where he was pronounced dead. The prisoner being transported suffered only minor injuries.

Patrolman Spaulding is survived by his wife and two children.

Agency Contact Information
Portsmouth Police Department
700 Crawford Street
Portsmouth, VA 23704

Phone: (757) 393-8257

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

